# Destin - Crystal Beach area



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Went down to the beach for the first time in a while to try out new reel (Penn Squall 15). Have always used spinning reels before but trying to get a little more distance. Anyways, got down late (0930) and had to leave an hour later as got too crowded. Didnt catch anything but I like the reel. Seas were pretty flat, a few boats out looking for Cobia and a dive boat on the Miss Louise.

There are a lot of sand fleas there now, no colonies on the beach but they are bunched up in the "lip". Most are pinkie finger size but did scoop one big female with eggs. (Let her go back) Water was clear and clean, really no grass. Most of the spring breakers have gone but still gets busy around 10:00. Should be a good pomp season.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

The seas are only like that during the week or when I am at work!


----------



## TradeWinds (Aug 9, 2010)

GIBBS29REG said:


> The seas are only like that during the week or when I am at work!


agreed. when i'm at the beach i want waves, when im on a boat, i want flat. I only ever get it opposite!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool pics


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice pics, I've been looking at that reel. How's the mechanics feel on it?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

New to using a baitcaster type reel, have always used spinners, so really dont have anything to compare the reel to. But, went out today to practice some more with it and have no complaints, everything smooth, lightweight and starting to get a little more distance. I believe they have come out with a lever drag version, mine has the star drag but easy to handle. Would recommend it


----------



## pjk91 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like the follow on to the 525 mag. I love mine. Took me a year to get enough confidence to really lay into it. Finally getting deep into the dark water on a lvl 1 or 2 mag setting.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Boat Proximity To Beach*

How close to the beach do you think the boat in the picture is? Just curious. C2


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

He was running down what I call the third bar, where the water colors changes for the last time to the darker shade, i estimate 350-400 yards off the beach. You can see the water color changes in the last pic. They anchor there sometimes this time of the year and saw several haul in some Cobia there last year. I was using the zoom part of the camera, so boat looks closer.


----------

